# Slim Pickins'



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Once again mother nature was not on our side last night. The forecast was supposed to be favorable but it went to sh*t in a hurry. Had to fight the wind all night and some of my best spots were just out of the question. Anyway, final count was 14 flatties,21 mullet, 1 sheephead.

Edit: Might I add that it took till daylight to get these.The other night I was on my way home by 1:30.


























put the flat ones together to get a better angle








Biggest flounder was 3.14lbs & mullet was 3.12lbs.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

what a horrible evening I would love to try that once. looks like I wouldnt have any fun . congrats on the catch.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I was gonna say, there are a couple of huge Mullet in the pics! That was still a good "mess" of fish! Bet there will be some good eating at your house. What time do I need to be there? lol! Great job!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Your slim pickins iswhat I would call adamn good night on my boat :letsdrink Congrat's on the catch and good job :clap


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (9/15/2008)*Your slim pickins iswhat I would call adamn good night on my boat :letsdrink Congrat's on the catch and good job :clap


Thats what I was thinking too!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Five Prongs, nice mess of fish! (once again) Listen, hope you left enough there to get my ice dirty this weekend. And by the way, did you seriously just post pics of 14 flounder and BITCH about the weather??????? (it could be alot worse) oke


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *johnboatjosh (9/15/2008)*Five Prongs, nice mess of fish! (once again) Listen, hope you left enough there to get my ice dirty this weekend. And by the way, did you seriously just post pics of 14 flounder and BITCH about the weather??????? (it could be alot worse) oke


Yeah, I know,:doh sounds kind of selfish of me to whine like a little baby. :crying


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice mess....I'll be going this weekend and hope i get halfthat amount ofyour catch. Good Job!!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah.....that's pretty shitty! You should probably stay home from now on when the wind's blowing. oke


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

good god...there is nothing to bitch about with that mess!!!! hopefully ill get out there soon and have something to bitch about oke


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

I would take them slim pickins' any time! Nice catch by the way!:clap


----------

